# Made I laugh.



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Very funny picture.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A "butt" in British English is a barrel containing water.

Why would dogs want to sniff those?

They would become the butt of many jokes if they did.

:lol: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> :roll:


Yep - a pedant always comes along if you just wait Kev.

Colin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry - it's in me bones!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Shouldn't that be *my* bones.

:roll:

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

soright sonly pippin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just to carry on in the pedantic vein:

Those dogs resemble Whippets and they are not strong in the butt sniffing department. I wish these cartoonists would do some research before scribbling.

Small Terriers are top of the butt sniffing tree. Well known fact.

There may be some Terrier blood in pippin. He is always sticking his nose into others business. :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought that you'd be an expert on the subject of butts


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

bigbazza said:


> I thought that you'd be an expert on the subject of butts


Modesty prevents me saying too much but you are correct.

I can also recognise an ******* when I see one. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*********

More bl00dy American English!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Calm down dears, it's only a cartoon. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

